# Not a Wineador, a Coolerdor or a Tuppedor



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

but instead a Clockador. I had somehow acquired a Grandfather clock that had been built by a great-uncle. A couple of years back the works pretty much gave up the ghost. I fiddled with it a bit trying to figure out if it could be repaired at a reasonable cost and finally decided it just wasn't worth it. Finally late this summer I decided that I could possibly repurpose the cabinet. The door fit pretty snug and the size seemed to work pretty well so I decided to take a shot at turning it into a humidor. I ordered Spanish Cedar veneer and lined the inside and also some Spanish Cedar boards to make a few shelves. Also a strand of rope lighting and a Cigar Oasis XL for humidification. I've added some Kitty Litter to that as the humidifier was running a bit more than I thought it should. I think the end result is pretty nice.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

thats very nice, but i have a question that may sound somewhat dumb.. The question is, wouldnt the lights create a considerable amount of warmth and therefore, despite having the humidity kit installed dry out the cigars?


----------



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

eggopp said:


> thats very nice, but i have a question that may sound somewhat dumb.. The question is, wouldnt the lights create a considerable amount of warmth and therefore, despite having the humidity kit installed dry out the cigars?


I was worried a bit about that but they don't seem to put out much heat at all. I left them on for a weekend and didn't notice any uptick in the humidifier running. Still I only been turning the lights on when we have guests and I want to show it off a little.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

SidZiff said:


> I was worried a bit about that but they don't seem to put out much heat at all. I left them on for a weekend and didn't notice any uptick in the humidifier running. Still I only been turning the lights on when we have guests and I want to show it off a little.


Well i think its really cool John, nice bit of DIY work.. well done


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice project!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice, does it seem to be holding humidity OK?

:thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Clock-a-dor...

Brilliant.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Very cool idea.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet build. I commend your craftsmanship.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow that's freakin' awesome! Boy the ingenuity Puff members have- brilliant! Now to fill that big dog up!

Merry Christmas!

Doc


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I freaking love it! Awesome job!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow! I have to agree! It's awesome! Some people really have a gift of seeing treasure out of what others would deem useless. Now that's a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I love it


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

Great job, gives me an idea for a project one day.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

That's awesome, love recycling old things like this.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

A clockaboozidor, sweet!


----------



## dscl (Nov 2, 2012)

AWESOME project


----------



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments. I'm extremely happy with the way it turned out and on top of that it was a fun project to do. Also it wasn't that hard to do, I'm sure that most of you could do a similarly good job.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

SidZiff said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments. I'm extremely happy with the way it turned out and on top of that it was a fun project to do. Also it wasn't that hard to do, I'm sure that most of you could do a similarly good job.


I'm doing a similar thing with an old gun cabinet I found on Craigslist. I don't think people realized how much old furniture can be converted into an awesome humidor.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Slick project. I think it is a heck of a lot better than any delay on the market and it is one of a kind.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

SidZiff said:


> I think the end result is pretty nice.


Understatement of the day - very well done!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow. That was a great idea. Looks great.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

That is amazing. One of the coolest, most unique humidors I have seen. Well done sir.


----------

